# Yahoo- 14.10.2009 - DJ EANS-Adhoc: Intercell starts European Pivotal Phase III clinical trial for the patch-based Travelers ... (4investors)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

=------------------------------------------------------------------------------- ad-hoc disclosure transmitted by euro adhoc with the aim of a Europe-wide distribution.View the full article


----------

